# atome sans électrons de valence



## nasti

Rebonjour 

Un problème chimique ...

Comment s'appelle l'_atome_ sans _électrons de valence_ ?

C'est un noyau avec des électrons "de non valence" (= des électrons libres ? je devine ...) ?

_Un radical atomique _?_ Une racine atomique _??? (traduction à la lettre du terme polonais).

Ouf...

Merciiiii !


----------



## TitTornade

un cation... ?


----------



## arundhati

D'accord avec TitTornade.
Par contre, cela ne signifie pas qu'il possède des électrons "libres", mais simplement qu'il est débarrassé des électrons de la couche "supérieure". 
Les couches d'électrons inférieures restent stables et organisées.


----------



## nasti

Merci TitTornade et arundhati 

Euh, j'espérais que ça allait être plus simple ... 

Donc, j'ai l'impression que c'est peut-être effectivement _un cation. Le cation _qui se rapporte à la notion de_ ion._Mais ...Mon terme vient un peu d'un autre sujet, du sujet :_ construction de l'atome_.

Par ex. dans une telle phrase, trouvée sur le net (traduction) :

_Dans l'atome de chaque élément chimique on distingue :* le radical atomique**_(traduction littérale)_ et des électrons de valence._



> Par contre, cela ne signifie pas qu'il possède des électrons "libres", mais simplement qu'il est débarrassé des électrons de la couche "supérieure".
> Les couches d'électrons inférieures restent stables et organisées.


OK. Au fait, on appelle ces électrons en polonais : _des électrons qui ne sont pas des électrons de valence_ ou _de non valence _(mais je me doute bien que cette traduction est bizarre), je n'ai pas trouvé leur nom français. 
J'ai relu les définitions en 2 langues, en effet, rien à voir avec des _électrons libres_... Désolée pour une bêtise


----------



## TitTornade

J'ai été un peu réducteur en te donnant le terme "cation"... Je n'en vois pas d'autre, en fait, pour exprimer ce que tu veux dire... Mais je crois qu'il y a un terme (que j'ai oublié). Si tu tapes sur wikipedia l'expression polonaise et que tu demandes le mot français correspondant... Qu'obtiens-tu ?

Sinon, un *radical chimique* est autre chose que ce dont tu veux parler. C'est un atome ou un groupe d'atome qui possède un ou des électrons non apparié(s). On parle d'*électron*(s) *célibataire*(s). Un radical est très réactif.

Sinon, on oppose, me semble-t-il, les *électrons de valence* aux *électrons de coeur*.

Pour revenir à cation : un cation est un atome (ou groupe d'atome) qui a perdu un ou des électrons... mais pas *tous *ses électrons de valence...


----------



## nasti

Bonjour TitTornade (merci !) et tout le monde ,



TitTornade said:


> Si tu tapes sur wikipedia l'expression polonaise et que tu demandes le mot français correspondant... Qu'obtiens-tu ?



C'est la meilleure voie (ou la plus rapide !) de traduire certains termes compliqués mais ... pour cette notion polonaise il n'y a aucun lien vers des pages dans d'autres langues. Cela peut signifier que ... cette notion n'est très utilisée que chez nous ! (c'est un des termes travaillés au lycée polonais).


Donc les définitions :

XXX = "_l'atome dépourvu d'électrons de valence (donc le noyau avec des électrons de coeur)_" (merci pour le terme !) 

XXX = "_la partie de l'atome qui ne participe pas à la réaction chimique et dont le nombre et le genre de composants est stable._"

xxx = "_tout sans la dernière couche"_ (  ).

Au cas où ... des traductions en anglais trouvées sur le net ... qui peuvent être fausses !!! (comme ça arrive souvent) : _effective nucleus, atomic trunk, atomic kernel,                                                                           atomic core. 
_ 


TitTornade said:


> Sinon, un *radical chimique* est autre chose que ce dont tu veux parler. C'est un atome ou un groupe d'atome qui possède un ou des électrons non apparié(s). On parle d'*électron*(s) *célibataire*(s). Un radical est très réactif.



Ok, je vois maintenant ce que c'est !



TitTornade said:


> Pour revenir à cation : un cation est un atome (ou groupe d'atome) qui a perdu un ou des électrons... mais pas *tous *ses électrons de valence...



Ok, donc ça ne renvoie pas à la même idée.

Si tu me dis que mon terme XXX n'est pas utilisé en France, ça va être aussi une bonne traduction ! 

PS. Sinon, quelque chose comme _le coeur de l'atome, le coeur atomique_ ? Hélas, ils sont utilisés sur le net comme synonymes du _noyau_....


----------



## Oh là là

Bonjour, Nasti,
Mes   dictionnaires donnent aussi le "noyau atomique" (dans le sens que tu cherches); 
Je pense qu’on apprend la chimie dans nos écoles (russe et polonaise) de la même façon  en employant les mêmes termes


----------



## nasti

Salut Oh là là 



Oh là là said:


> Je pense qu’on apprend la chimie dans nos écoles (russe et polonaise) de la même façon  en employant les mêmes termes



C'est bien possible ! J'ai vu sur la Wiki que ça concernait aussi d'autres notions ! (Certaines notions polonaises sont traduites sur la Wiki uniquement en russe)


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour Nasti,
J'ai interrogé plusieurs collègues aujourd'hui, dont un qui enseigne l'atomistique (et donc qui devrait avoir la réponse), mais personne n'a pu me donner un nom à ce que tu demandes (j'attends quand même une réponse de ce collègue spécialiste)...



Oh là là said:


> Mes dictionnaires donnent aussi le "noyau atomique" (dans le sens que tu cherches)


 
Non, le *noyau atomique* c'est autre chose. Lorsqu'on parle de noyau atomique, on ne considère pas les électrons.
Le noyau atomique est l'ensemble des nucléons (protons + neutrons).

Si j'ai bien compris ce que cherche Nasti, c'est le nom de l'ensemble _*noyau + électrons de coeur*_.

PS : en cherchant bien, j'ai trouvé "*coeur ionique*" sur le net... Mais il semble que ce soit une notion utilisée par des physiciens spécialisés en spectrocopies... Ce n'est pas enseigné dans les lycées français en tout cas...


----------



## nasti

Coucou TitTornade 



TitTornade said:


> Bonjour Nasti,
> J'ai interrogé plusieurs collègues aujourd'hui,



Merci bien, c'est très gentil de ta part !!! 



TitTornade said:


> dont un qui enseigne l'atomistique (et donc qui devrait avoir la réponse), mais personne n'a pu me donner un nom à ce que tu demandes (j'attends quand même une réponse de ce collègue spécialiste)...


 
 Si les chimistes français ne connaissent pas ce nom, ça veut dire que c'est une invention slave (russe, polonaise, ...) et que cette division n'existe pas chez vous. 

Je ne sais pas pourquoi on enseigne ce terme chez nous si on peut s'en passer .

Je colle un lien vers la page en polonais pour que tu voies plus ou moins de quel sujet il s'agit (il y a des dessins et des schémas...). http://www.chemia.dami.pl/liceum/liceum6/wplyw1.htm#2powloki1.

Et un joli dessin venant de cette page :



(en bleu la partie dont le nom est si difficile à traduire)



TitTornade said:


> Si j'ai bien compris ce que cherche Nasti, c'est le nom de l'ensemble _*noyau + électrons de coeur*_.


 
Oui, c'est exact.



TitTornade said:


> PS : en cherchant bien, j'ai trouvé "*coeur ionique*" sur le net... Mais il semble que ce soit une notion utilisée par des physiciens spécialisés en spectrocopies... Ce n'est pas enseigné dans les lycées français en tout cas...



J'ai regardé dans le google le _coeur ionique_, on en parle dans un contexte complètement incompréhensible pour moi ... mais je te crois que ce n'est pas ça ...

Je vais me renseigner pourquoi ce terme est important.


----------



## TitTornade

ce que je pense de l'image :
- en jaune : le noyau atomique
- en bleu : les électrons de coeur
- en rouge : les électrons de valence

la configuration électronique du phosphore (15P) peut se noter :
(1s)2 (2s)2 (2p)6 (3s)2 (3p)3

on peut aussi la noter ainsi :
[Ne] (3s)2 (3p)3

Peut-être que ce dont tu veux parler est l'_ion P_ qui a la configuration électronique de [Ne] ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Moi j'appelle cet ensemble (noyau + électrons non valents) le _cœur électronique_.


----------



## nasti

Merci bien TitTornade et Maître Capello .

Au sujet du dessin, il s'agit bien de la partie bleue avec le cercle jaune.



Maître Capello said:


> Moi j'appelle cet ensemble (noyau + électrons non valents) le _cœur électronique_.



_Le coeur électronique_ paraît y convenir. (vu qu'il y a le nom _électrons de coeur_)



Maître Capello said:


> Moi j'appelle cet ensemble



Comment le comprendre ... ? Veux-tu dire que ce n'est pas le terme officiel mais "privé" ... ?


----------



## Maître Capello

nasti said:


> Comment le comprendre ... ? Veux-tu dire que ce n'est pas le terme officiel mais "privé" ... ?


Non, je l'ai déjà rencontré dans la littérature scientifique…


----------



## nasti

Maître Capello said:


> Non, je l'ai déjà rencontré dans la littérature scientifique…



Ok !


----------



## Nanon

Je crois que j'ai quelque chose en anglais. Je vais chercher une source mieux documentée.
Mais en français, je cherche toujours.


----------



## nasti

Nanon said:


> Je crois que j'ai quelque chose en anglais. Je vais chercher une source mieux documentée.
> Mais en français, je cherche toujours.




Merci bien Nanon, c'est très gentil de ta part !


----------

